# tag attachment device?



## Prograf (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm looking for the machine/gun that attaches a tag to a garment. It punctures a tiny hole and either has a T shaped end or a pointy one on a thin plastic string. What is this thing called and where do I find one?


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

I believe it is just called a hang tag gun. You can get them at crafting stores (like Michaels) or from supply companies (like Uline), but Ebay has them for very cheap. I picked one up for $5 that includes 5 needles and 1,000 barbs (the T shaped things  )


----------

